# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Pin press on the smith machine?

## Maverick_J8

The gym i'm currently using doesn't have a power rack, boo hoo, so i'm thinking how to improvise with alternatives.

For knee high deadlift rack/pulls - i'll use two benches alongside each other (they're perfect height)

For floor press i'll use either dumbells or two bench gain, even one would work by simply resting the barbell on the arse of the bench. 

For pin presses however, would smith machine would be as effective? We have a smith machine with saftey mechanism (not bars otherwise i could rest a barbell on). Considering pin presses are a perfectly straight up press in a straight line.

Thoughts and ideas are welcome  :Smilie:

----------


## Nooomoto

You could try getting/making bench press boards, it's essentially the same thing. At least that way you dont have to use the smith machine.

----------


## Lifeguard102

If I saw someone taking up 2 benches and I needed them here is what I would do. I'd wait till he was all loaded and ready for the rack pull. I would sneak up behind him and kick the bar. As it came crashing down I would say now get the hell outta my gym, even though I didn't work there. lol.

I would really do that . Thats how pissy I am at the gym . However in no way is that a jab at you. I just think it's hilarious to hear how people make themselves at home in "MY" gym. 

I know I am such a prick at the gym. lol. 

I do like rack pulls for traps. When I train traps on back day I always include them.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> You could try getting/making bench press boards, it's essentially the same thing. At least that way you dont have to use the smith machine.


Good point. 

But, smith-machine-*****-theory aside, it would work right? 

I use two gyms, one during the week for convenience LA Fitness, and one at the weekend for Legs, Peacock, which is a world famous boxing gym that has everything from 2 power racks to kettle bells. 

I may have to consider dealing with the inconvenience and use Peacock during the week.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> If I saw someone taking up 2 benches and I needed them here is what I would do. I'd wait till he was all loaded and ready for the rack pull. I would sneak up behind him and kick the bar. As it came crashing down I would say now get the hell outta my gym, even though I didn't work there. lol.
> 
> I would really do that . Thats how pissy I am at the gym . However in no way is that a jab at you. I just think it's hilarious to hear how people make themselves at home in "MY" gym. 
> 
> I know I am such a prick at the gym. lol. 
> 
> I do like rack pulls for traps. When I train traps on back day I always include them.


I'm the "prick" in my gym. Therefore if I want to use two benches, I will and no one will say a word.

If I want to use three benches, I'll do just that too. 

Now get Mr 150lbs who doesn't squat and benches 60kilo to do the same, and i'm sure more than several people would be ranting about it.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Good point. 
> 
> But, smith-machine-*****-theory aside, it would work right? 
> 
> I use two gyms, one during the week for convenience LA Fitness, and one at the weekend for Legs, Peacock, which is a world famous boxing gym that has everything from 2 power racks to kettle bells. 
> 
> I may have to consider dealing with the inconvenience and use Peacock during the week.


I mean it COULD work, but just seems like it would be a pain in the ass. I mean to get the full ROM you're going to have to rotate the bar to keep the hooks from hitting the pins on your way up, but then you'd have to rotate it back to get the hooks to catch on the pins where you want to stop on the way back down.

I dunno...try it and let us know how it goes.

----------


## Lifeguard102

If I see one more mofo doing curls inside my squat rack look out. 
I call them "Yoga brothers" :1laugh: 
gel'd up blowout , blazing white sneaks, beater, chain untucked, grunting during dumbell curls, tan cream Aghhhhhhh for faaaak sakes!

They'd be better of in yoga class.

----------


## Lifeguard102

I'm the "prick" in my gym. Therefore if I want to use two benches, I will and no one will say a word.
If I want to use three benches, I'll do just that too. 

- Haha funny. I knew London was the home of at least two bad asses, Ricky Hatton + Dan Hardy . I never knew of a third! Maybe thats you!!!

I make it my new hobby to ruin the workout of anyone who does what you're doing . I represent anyone who ever needed a bench but couldn't have one because you're on 3. I am the member waiting while you do wrist curls on flat bench. 

-Seriouslly, I belong to 3 gyms and a fourth which is for boxing only. I shake my head at a lot of morons but I have never seen one guy use 3 benches . Just saying you would is bad enough sir. So if that is what you're like then you're not just a prick ,as you say ,but a self centered prick to boot. Come on man . You're far from "king of the gym" .

----------


## Maverick_J8

> I'm the "prick" in my gym. Therefore if I want to use two benches, I will and no one will say a word.
> If I want to use three benches, I'll do just that too. 
> 
> - Haha funny. I knew London was the home of at least two bad asses, Ricky Hatton + Dan Hardy . I never knew of a third! Maybe thats you!!!
> 
> I make it my new hobby to ruin the workout of anyone who does what you're doing . I represent anyone who ever needed a bench but couldn't have one because you're on 3. I am the member waiting while you do wrist curls on flat bench. 
> 
> -Seriouslly, I belong to 3 gyms and a fourth which is for boxing only. I shake my head at a lot of morons but I have never seen one guy use 3 benches . Just saying you would is bad enough sir. So if that is what you're like then you're not just a prick ,as you say ,but a self centered prick to boot. Come on man . You're far from "king of the gym" .


Guy, you talk too much (the right word being "type" for the pedantics) and clearly take trivial to heart. What a waste of a reply.




> I just think it's hilarious to hear how people make themselves at home in "MY" gym.


You contradict yourself here. Funny. 

Have you got anything to contribute to this thread?

----------

